# Stabilizer Jacks



## Mike & Geri Show (May 1, 2006)

My Outback 27rsds came with the standard stabilizer jacks on each corner....but we still have trailer movement when stabilizers are down. Of course, when we try to jack up the stock stabilizers more we encounter door closing issues. How can I get rid of this movement when camping? 
Should I add a couple of scissor jack's in the middle of the frame and/or just replace stock jacks w/scissors as well as well add two in middle.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

the stabilizer jacks are not intended to "lift" your camper. If you are getting door closing issues related to the amount of force applied to the stab jacks -- then you are applying too much pressure. The camper frame is simply not constructed to be lifted. There is always going to be some movement since the camper is principally sitting on two sets of tires and leaf springs.

What kind of wheel chocks are you using? I have found great improvement in limiting the rocking by using BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chocks between the tires on each side. You may also gain some improvement by switching out the stabs and going with scissor jacks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8512

Welcome to the forum
















Here s the recent discussion on that subject and I am sure more will chime in.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we too did the BAL ones and they did help-alot. However, someone stepping onto the steps was still causing movement I didn't like, so just today I ordered the step stabilizer that go right under the step when you are setting up. I think with those, we will have done all we can without spending more!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just got one of those step stabilizers and tried it out on our last trip. It really seemed to help with the rocking / bouncing when we went into our out of the trailer. I also tried the aluminum stacking jacks from Camping World. They helped some, but not a whole lot. We have the BAL tire lock chocks, so the only thing left is to try scissor jacks. It seems a lot of movement is coming from the tongue jack - the post isn't held in the foot very tight and wiggles around.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I got the same aluminum stacking jacks from walmart and felt like they made a solid difference for us. Maybe it's about where you place them or something...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> I got the same aluminum stacking jacks from walmart and felt like they made a solid difference for us. Maybe it's about where you place them or something...


What is a "stacking jack"?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I got the same aluminum stacking jacks from walmart and felt like they made a solid difference for us. Maybe it's about where you place them or something...


What is a "stacking jack"?
[/quote]

Jim just means that they stack together for easy storing
They work great I use them everytime we go out

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Out of necessity I replaced my front stabilizers with scissor jacks - they are much more solid than the originals that came with the TT. The plan is to replace the rear stabilizers with scissor jacks and then install the rear jacks in the middle of that large expanse between the wheels and the front of the TT. I have a BAL deluxe chock for each side and I also use stacker jacks when I'm on an extended trip. I place them directly in front of and in back of the wheels.

Scott


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Before you spend money and time try this: Put blocks under the stabilizer jack pads, so that the stabilizers do not extend down so far. Learned this on another forum. We place a minimum of two "lego" type blocks under each pad, sometimes more, depending upon how level the site is. This has made a world of difference. We also use the homemade wheel chocks between the wheels.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just remember, it's a light weight TT...you're going to have some movement. I've got one of the heaviest ones Outbacker makes, and I can move the TT when I roll over in bed!

It's got scissor jacks, I use the Deluxe BAL chocks and even will use blocks under the jacks. Still have some movement.

I AM getting the door step jack, though.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Dog Folks said:


> We place a minimum of two "lego" type blocks under each pad


Get an axle flip, and you will be starting with six under each jack... just to reach the jack at full extension!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> We place a minimum of two "lego" type blocks under each pad


Get an axle flip, and you will be starting with six under each jack... just to reach the jack at full extension!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
and he ain't jokin either! darn near need an extension ladder to get in the door!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

One of the first things I did was to get rid of the original jacks and replace them with BAL scissor jacks, seemed to help a lot. I also use BAL tire chocks which stopped even more of the rocking. What helped the most was when I put on the shock absorbers. I know most won't do them because of warrenty issuses but when you get out of it consider having them installed. The manufacture of our axels has a kit that fits and works just fine but you do need to have some wielding done. These three things took alot of the rocking out and made the TT a lot more stable. Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I AM getting the door step jack, though.
> 
> Mark


Mark you'll love the stap stabilzer it works great
You won't believe how such a little thing will make a big difference when someone goes in and out of the TT
I have one and use it all the time

Don


----------



## billandjanisw (Apr 30, 2007)

Has anyone turned the front stabailizer jacks on a 21RS from front-back to a more side ways location?
Bill


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

bjw said:


> Has anyone turned the front stabailizer jacks on a 21RS from front-back to a more side ways location?
> Bill


The stab jack with its leg sticking out front is pretty useless. When I changed to the BAL scissor jacks, I put them on facing the sides so they prevent lateral movement. They work a WHOLE lot better than the stab jacks. With the stabilizer jack under the steps and the BAL wheel chocks, the whole setup is very solid.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> Has anyone turned the front stabailizer jacks on a 21RS from front-back to a more side ways location?
> Bill


The stab jack with its leg sticking out front is pretty useless. When I changed to the BAL scissor jacks, I put them on facing the sides so they prevent lateral movement. They work a WHOLE lot better than the stab jacks. With the stabilizer jack under the steps and the BAL wheel chocks, the whole setup is very solid.
[/quote]

I thought about doing that also but the gas line runs down the street side there and would be in my way

Don


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Has anyone turned the front stabailizer jacks on a 21RS from front-back to a more side ways location?
> Bill


The stab jack with its leg sticking out front is pretty useless. When I changed to the BAL scissor jacks, I put them on facing the sides so they prevent lateral movement. They work a WHOLE lot better than the stab jacks. With the stabilizer jack under the steps and the BAL wheel chocks, the whole setup is very solid.
[/quote]

I thought about doing that also but the gas line runs down the street side there and would be in my way

Don
[/quote]
A 3/4" steel shim with four holes drilled in it took care of that problem. I didn't feel like re-routing the gas line. That scissor jack sits a little lower, but it doesn't care.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

There was a topic sorta similar to this one a while back...
It was about how to get rid of a wiggly camper.
Click here to read...
My reply is #12

I have the 27 also so I know what you mean...
Some times it feels like the "outback" bed is wagging its tail!

MaeJae


----------



## jackginaroberts (Jun 1, 2006)

I use bottle jacks. One on each side. Helps get me level and keeps the unit from rocking. I'm ridiculous when it comes to getting the camper perfectly level so the bottle jacks work great and significantly reduces movement. I notice when I go in other campers that we're with how theirs moves more than mine. Hope that helps.

P.S. - Been out camping every weekend in April so far. Been lucking out with the weekend weather up here in Northeastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

This is how I get rid of trailer movement: After I level it end-to-end, I then raise the front end two turns and then crank down the stab jacks so they are snug. Then, lower the front to level again (two turns). Next, lower the front two additional turns and crank down the rear stab jacks so that they too are snug. Last, raise the front two turns so you are back to level. In addition, I use the BAL chocks. I have used this method on my last two campers and find it helpful and it has caused no damage.


----------

